# location of box in SUV??



## LGHT_

Out of all the SUV systems i've seen in person and online they all have the subs directly behind the back seat facing either up or backward, but mine just sounds horrible that way.

I have 2 jl12w6v2 in a sealed box (a cheap one for now) and when I put the subs behind the rear seats they don't sound as good as when they are pushed up against the back hatch.

The box is sealed and built on a slant so the subs don't point upward, but on a slight angle point toward the hatch so when you open the hatch you see the subs. I've tried laying them on the back, but it didn't help so I then tried pushing them all the way back point away from the seat and toward the hatch and I seem to get more and deeper bass. Is this normal or should I get a box that will allow me to point the subs straight up?


----------



## Cruzer

never heard an suv that didnt sound good pointing the subs towards the back. thats ideal to gain as much cabin gain as possible.

when u say sound horrible, do u mean sound quality wise, or loudness? perhaps u need to build a ported box?


----------



## Eastman474

I would definately agree with cruzer on the point of a ported box.especially with that woofer


----------



## LGHT_

Actually it doesn't sound that bad as they are pointing toward the back, but they are up against the back seat firing toward the trunk. 

When I pushed them flush against the truck and fired them back right into the truck the bass seemed to sound a lot deeper and cleaner not really louder. 

JL recommended a sealed box for these woofers and that's what I have, but the box is a cheap home made one so maybe I just need a new sealed box?? Just wondering if anyone else who has an SUV noticed the same thing.


----------



## Cruzer

ive only heard ported boxes in big suvs. perhaps u can build a new sealed box. whats the size of the one u have now? maybe its a little small, not allowing the deeper bass, or the loudness to be able to get up front with u?


----------



## primetime1267

I am experiencing a very similar issue with an Excruci8 in a ported box (37hz) in the back of my Yukon. The lows hit with such authority but the loses the mid beats and top end. I can feel it but not so much hear if I'm describing this correctly.


----------



## steffanan

don't point them straight up! only way that it would help to point them straight up, is if you have a port facing the back hatch. 
Now, if you point subs straight up, the sound leaves your subs, hits the ceiling, hits the floor, and goes back and forth like that, while some pressure leaves and makes it up front. if you have them facing back, they bounce off of the back wall, then travel straight up to you. I'm doing an sq build in a trailblazer, and im doing sealed tens. the four of them will be in the back, facing the back wall.


----------



## Kenreau

steffanan said:


> .... I'm doing an sq build in a trailblazer, and im doing sealed tens. the four of them will be in the back, facing the back wall.


Do you intend to reinforce the first (back) wall the sound waves hit? I have wondered if it is best for that first reflection point/wall to be something as rigid as possible to help reinforce the sound waves dispersing throughout the cabin interior (to the front hopefully). Beyond just the plastic trim panels and some CLD over the back wall, would something like serf board / plywood / mdf help with this? Given the LF sound wavelengths are ~40'+ it makes me wonder what really contributes to the best LF soundquality with subs in the back like this? Is it best to kill or enhance the corner loading effect?

Kenreau


----------



## steffanan

I sound deadened the crap out of the hatch, and the plastic panel in front of it. Worked really well


----------



## sqoverspl

steffanan said:


> Now, if you point subs straight up, the sound leaves your subs, hits the ceiling, hits the floor, and goes back and forth like that, while some pressure leaves and makes it up front. if you have them facing back, they bounce off of the back wall, then travel straight up to you.


Im going to have to respectfully disagree with you on subs facing up. The sound waves are way too big to be contained like your explaining, if that was true you shouldnt have subs facing to the side either, which I currently have and I can easily hear it just fine.

To the OP, Ive tried numerous setups in my suv and the best sounding one I had was a diyma facing up. Not a ton of output because it only had 250 rms to it, but it easily topped my others. The best thing to do though is have a little box sealed and a ported box that you can move around and see which you like best.


----------



## Bayboy

I agree with SQoverspl. I have a 1st gen S10 Blazer 4 dr and I've tried numerous subs situated in various positions. I did not see any advantage from any position over the other. What I have experienced facing the sub back and almost up against the hatch was a diminished amount of slight mid bass due to muffling which appeared to give lower bass, but actually didn't. That was also dependent upon xover frequency which also utilized a steep slope.

It didn't matter facing up, back, or side. Sound was pretty much the same. Now what did work for me was lowering the sealed box Q below .707 if the sub could handle it mechanically (Dayton HO 10" was best for me). With the sub basically being in the cabin with me, it was best sounding with minimal hump as possible in the FR. It would at first appear muddy until EQ cuts were made starting around 40hz to attain an even flatter response. Then also applying a sub sonic filter around 20hz to kill the low Q's extra rumble.

Keep in mind my vehicle is not as solid nor contains as much damping material as newer vehicles so cabin gain and response will differ a bit.


----------



## seagregory

primetime1267 said:


> I am experiencing a very similar issue with an Excruci8 in a ported box (37hz) in the back of my Yukon. The lows hit with such authority but the loses the mid beats and top end. I can feel it but not so much hear if I'm describing this correctly.


yukons and tahoes naturally love the lows. the truck itself likes low 40s.


----------



## primetime1267

Coming back in and stating my correction on my first statement.. I had an issue with my amp management, I gave my Excruci8 it's own Massive Audio N3 amp and it absolutely pounds all around now....

I have a buddy that has a JL 12" in his F-250 and he couldn't believe that I only had an 8" in the back. And my Yukon is an XL, so that is a lot of area to cover for such a small sub.

My sub is firing up with a 3" aeroport facing the rear.


----------

